# D&D Next (5e) Playtest in San Antonio



## airwalkrr (May 24, 2012)

As of today the open play-test for D&D Next (aka 5th edition) has officially begun. Wizards of the Coast has already started emailing out the invites. If you are interested in the playtest and have already signed up, I am looking for interested players to get together on Sunday afternoons in the San Antonio area to go through the first playtest packet. I am not interested in DMing full time, but I might agree to a rotating DM schedule.

If you are interested in the playtest but have not signed up yet, you can go here to sign up. You will have to sign up online first and agree to the terms of the playtest before you are able to participate.


----------



## Kzach (May 25, 2012)

What would you be using? The forums? Maptools? Some other VTT?


----------



## airwalkrr (May 25, 2012)

As the post and title both say, the playtest is in the San Antonio area. WotC is not allowing the playtest to be run over the internet.


----------



## thebobalu (May 26, 2012)

Where in San Antonio would you be playing? I just moved to Austin from Chicago, so I'm trying to find a group that I can play 5e with.

What times were you looking at as well?


----------



## airwalkrr (May 26, 2012)

The time for this group would be on Sunday afternoons. As for location, that is TBD. I am planning a meet and greet at the San Antonio Dragon's Lair on Sunday June 10th at 2 PM for interested players; we would determine the location from there. Send me a PM if you would like more information.


----------



## airwalkrr (May 26, 2012)

I meant the date to be Sunday June 10th. Sorry for the mixup.


----------



## airwalkrr (May 30, 2012)

So the date of the Meet & Greet is Sunday, June 10th, at 2 PM. The location will be Dragon's Lair in San Antonio, TX.

The agenda for the Meet & Greet is as follows:
1) Get acquainted with your fellow playtesters.
2) Determine who will DM, and who will be player characters.
3) Choose a weekly time that matches our schedules (I am planning this with an intent to meet on Sundays).
4) Choose a location to play.
5) Ensure everyone has signed up for the playtest online and has received the playtest packet.

If you are interested, I will need you to PM me your email if you have not already.


----------

